# No power to ECM



## jperron (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 1995 Altima- Car quit and will turn over but no spark. No power to the ECM - Relay is good. Any ideas?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jperron said:


> I have a 1995 Altima- Car quit and will turn over but no spark. No power to the ECM - Relay is good. Any ideas?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> So the engine cranks but will not start or crank over right? Is the engine light on or did you scan the ECM for any stored codes, thats the first place I'd start. If there's no code then its an electrical or fuel issue. Check the battery and cables and starter, then check the fule pump. Like I said see if there's a code in the ECM, even if the engine light is not on.
> ...


----------



## jperron (Jul 19, 2006)

The ECM does not give any codes-when I try to interegate in the manual mode there is no flashing light.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jperron said:


> The ECM does not give any codes-when I try to interegate in the manual mode there is no flashing light.



Did you check the power transitor near the intake box and see if the battery has 12v? All so check the plug connections to the ECM. I doubt the EMC is bad


----------



## jperron (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes: My next approach is to see if the power is coming to the unit at the relay plug. 

PS Haynes manual for power transistor check is wrong-web site said different(opposite) and went to BAP and tested a new one and got the same meter reading as the one in the car.


----------

